# Catskills windam



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2015)

Saturday September 5 anyone hiking today up their such big mountain join come


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2015)

*2015 hik ing fun*

Windham mountain is huge!! So so .much bigger then tiny ski/ snowboarding slopes so small so mu ich competition for Vermont mountain s NY wild forever laws I guess we could been resorts to from what I seen hiking with friends so far in sttep terrain and 750 vertical rise of above the trail s in high peaks . So many trails heads any good verify of long hard and harder experience expert stuff here opposite of Windham skis to me any way you like mountain s that are big fun come here Mohonk - Sams P and lake Minneswaa for beginning of season now here to ski season.
http://catskillmountaineer.com/WB-WHPloop.html
http://www.hikethecatskills.com/Windham_High_Peak.html


----------



## marcski (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice Scotty.  There is some very good mountain biking on the flanks of Windham High Peak.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 8, 2015)

marcski said:


> Nice Scotty.  There is some very good mountain biking on the flanks of Windham High Peak.



Yeah, I can see that after hiking it. 

We hiked the Black range (Blackhead, Black Dome and Thomas Cole) which are the peaks in those pics. 8.5 miles to do all three with combined 2800 vert. Took 7 hours with breaks. Not as steep as Devil's Path but very challenging hiking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes hiking with Jim he very good planning for these hikes. Hunter we did some extreme experience and expertise and equipment it been fun seeing ski trails if mountain s u don't ski to much all hunter terrain no joke steep lots of miles and vertical non resident strep louse rocks you name we came through it all about remember good times in outside enjoy ing life . maybe Bearpen by late November and got get revenge on North South lake first real hike for me last summer camping their this fall we conquer lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone want meet the Sams point this Saturday the day 9/11 ( when will this day become federal holiday already I never forget it no know will .


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 15, 2015)

This Saturday hikng revenge with my friend from here going to beat North Sought Lake by C
Tannersville, real close to hunter hope fuly some others from here might come.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice pics Scotty, new phone? They look like you actually took them, unlike some of your hiking TR pics. I'd love to join you, but I don't think my knee will let me, have fun.

I stepped on the scale at the Y, 235lbs, wow, 10lb loss, figured all that canoeing was paying off. Stepped on my bro's scale right after, 250lbs, and I trust his scale more than the Y's. Oh well, guess it'd be worse if I hadn't been doing all that canoeing. Better workout paddling my fat ass up and down the Susquehanna. I am over the weight limit of my boat, 200lbs. The placard does say 200lbs, or one person. Time to get serious, ski season will be here soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2015)

Hopefully in the next month I will meet up for a hike, I need to get my legs back in shape for hiking. Did 10 miles here in CT last weekend and legs aren't up for the Cats yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2015)

I North South lake Catskills by hunte.s lake not so hard now so glad I have proper gear, experience and friends
Cornhead last picture I took with my good phone camera.


----------

